# 530 authentication failed



## kaliman

Hi guys

I have been working in a website, I made some adjustements to it but now when i try to connect to the server it displays the following message:

an ftp error ocurred- cannot make connection to the host 530 authentication failed. sorry.

Again, yesterday I managed to upload some changes, I have checked the password, user and ftp and it is correct.

Any idea what the problem can be?

Thanks.


----------



## Skie

Is this a Windows or Linux server? So far, everything I'm seeing points to an improperly entered username and/or password.


----------



## kaliman

*windows windows*

Hi skie.

Cheers, It is a windows server, the weird thing is that I uploaded some information two days ago and it was perfectly fine, yet all in a sudden it cannot connect and I have not touched the settings or passwords at all.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skie

The first thing I would suggest is to have the password reset and then update the password on your FTP client.


----------



## kaliman

Grrr. I just contacted my lovely (with capital F) client... he decided to change the passwords and never told me, however he wanted me to do some changes...

Thank you very much, as usual guys you are very helpful


----------

